# Neuer Online Shop für den Schaltschrankbau!!



## www.pfaender-shop.de (18 Januar 2010)

Im Pfänder-Shop finden Sie professionelle Produkte für den Schaltschrankbau. Der Pfänder-Shop setzt auf Qualitätsartikel führender Markenhersteller und bietet sein Sortiment zu tagesaktuellen Preisen an, dazu jede Menge Preis-Hits.


*www.pfaender-shop.de*




​


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2010)

Also das Sortiment ist noch stark ausbaufähig 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wurde diese Werbung nicht schon mal gelöscht?

Falls sie dieses Mal stehen bleibt:



www.pfaender-shop.de schrieb:


> Im Pfänder-Shop



sehe ich ein gewisses Abmahnpotential.

Im Gegensatz zur Startseite "Dieser OnlineShop ist für Gewerbe- 
und Industriekunden" steht in den AGBs, dass auch Endkunden 
angesprochen werden sollen.

Deswegen ist nach meine bescheidenen Kenntnissen bei den ein-
zelnen Artikeln die Angabe der Bruttopreise erforderlich: 
*§ 1 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1 PAngV*


----------



## www.pfaender-shop.de (18 Januar 2010)

Lieber Gerhardt,

vielen Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit. Die AGBs wurden natürlich sofort überarbeitet. *Angesprochen* werden jetzt *nur* noch *Unternehmer*.



Lieber Dieter,

Natürlich wird das sortiment weiter ausgebaut. Es lohnt sich aber vorbei zu schauen. Für kleine Unternehmen, sind die Preise von großen Vorteil. Die Grundartikel sind aber enthalten und auf Anfrage ist auch alles machbar.


Wir freuen uns auf weitere Beiträge, Lob, Kritik und natürlich Bestellungen.

MfG Pfänder GmbH


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2010)

www.pfaender-shop.de schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das sortiment weiter ausgebaut. Es lohnt sich aber vorbei zu schauen. Für kleine Unternehmen, sind die Preise von großen Vorteil. Die Grundartikel sind aber enthalten und auf Anfrage ist auch alles machbar.


 
Na dann mal viel Glück für die Zukunft. Es wird aber sicher ganz schwer gegen die etablierten Händler an zu treten. Der Presi allein macht es halt heute nicht mehr


 Gruß
Dieter


----------



## www.pfaender-shop.de (19 Januar 2010)

Braucht man nicht für alles im Leben etwas Geduld und Spucke?

Aber Danke 

MfG 

Pfänder-Shop


----------

